# Will a Philips DSR704 work without DIVO



## Guest (May 28, 2004)

Hi
I have only one prewired coax cable going from the room where my tv is to outside and I do not want to drill a hole in my walls for a second cable.
If I purchase a Philips DSR704 (they have a $99 special giving a 
DSR 704 with a DirectV dish and 2 other boxes and free installation) and do not subscribe to DiVo, will I still be able to use the player like a regular VCR (where I set the times and the channels)? (I know I will not be able to watch another show simultaniously)
If not, which digital recorders would allow me to do that?

Thanks
If not


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Nope. Without DVR service you can use the 30 minute buffer for "trick-play" functions like pausing live TV. No scheduling, no Season Passes, nothing. The DirecTiVo will work fine with only one input, and the $4.99 monthly service charge is the most value-packed part of my bill.

If you want a fee-free DVR, you'll have to build a PC to do the job for you or get a stand-alone TiVo with TiVo Basic service. Either of these will run you several times what a DirecTiVo costs and you get far less functionality.

Sign up for Directv and let the installer make the hole in your wall a little bigger to accomodate the second line from the dish. You'll be glad you did


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2004)

I only want to use the DSR 704 like a VCR where I set the time to start, the time to stop and the channel.
Can I do this without subscribing to TIVO and having one coaxal cable?
My house is prewired with a coaxal cable going to the room where the tv is and I do not want to run a second coaxal cable into the room.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Nope. While the DirecTiVo will work with one coax cable. it will _not_ work as a Digital "VCR". You will have to subscribe to the TiVo service.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

If you don't subscribe to the Tivo service the DirecTivo's are boat anchors and totally useless. It's only 5 bucks a month or free if you get TC Premier.

As stated, you can easily run a DirecTivo with just one cable input. I've been doing that for a long time on the one I have in my bedroom.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Rachelle said:


> I only want to use the DSR 704 like a VCR where I set the time to start, the time to stop and the channel.
> Can I do this without subscribing to TIVO and having one coaxal cable?
> My house is prewired with a coaxal cable going to the room where the tv is and I do not want to run a second coaxal cable into the room.


Umm, which part of "Nope" and "No scheduling, no Season Passes, nothing" did I not make clear enough ?


----------

